# Chinese electric sanders



## DiasDePlaya (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi everyone!

Here in Chile nobody sell electric sanders and here we have 220v electricity. I know that Porter Cable and Festool are the best sanders, but are very expensive.

In alibaba.com I found this: http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Drywall-Sander_1738923623.html

It is cheap and 220v.

Anyone have experience with those Chinese sanders?

Thanks for your comments!


----------



## DiasDePlaya (Aug 1, 2013)

Here is the same in USA.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/650W-Long-Reach-Drywall-Sander-Electric-Adjustable-13ft-Tube-Dry-Wall-Sanding-/331485054087?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2e0c8487


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I did this same post a long tine ago and I know have a festool :thumbup:


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

they work...if your funds are limited.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I've got a portercable and a cheap extendable brand (Fukuda?), I use the cheap one all the time now because it's shorter and it has a better sanding head, forgotten how long I've had it but I've definitely got my money's worth out of it, I'm only a one man production crew though.


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

DiasDePlaya said:


> Here is the same in USA.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/650W-Long-Reach-Drywall-Sander-Electric-Adjustable-13ft-Tube-Dry-Wall-Sanding-/331485054087?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2e0c8487


I have bought one like that on image.... I had to buy another one, it was sanding really bad, made sanding tracks.. bad head on the sander!


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

I have 1 of those cheap Chinese sanders. Pure garbage. It flops all over the wall not even close to the festool or porter cable. I will sell mine for $100 including the nice case it fits in. If funds are limited go for the porter cable. Or even better, Keep poll sanding until you can afford a festool.


----------



## DiasDePlaya (Aug 1, 2013)

Bad news for me. A Festool plus shipping to Chile and taxes are close to double the cost in USA... And worst, obligated to use a transformer from 220v to 110v...


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

DiasDePlaya said:


> Bad news for me. A Festool plus shipping to Chile and taxes are close to double the cost in USA... And worst, obligated to use a transformer from 220v to 110v...


I feel your pain...but it dose have its pay backs


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

I have used Festool, PC, and my Chinese sander. When it comes to sanding my own work, I'll take my Trim-Tex Black Widow over any of the above. The Festool is nice don't get me wrong, But I just prefer the old school way. Many guys here would disagree. Mind you I stay away from texture removal work. I got a good buddy I pawn that off on  even though it can pay well.

My Chinese sander is the Festool knock off that comes apart in sections like the Festool. But it runs NOTHING like the Festool. I bought It used from my texture removal friend, tried it once after using my old DWC's festool and now I can't even give it away. The PC runs 200% better than my sander. And I would say the Festool is 200% better running than the PC. Again I am not Pro on Power sanders. But I did sand out 8 1000 Square foot Apts last year with the Festool, So I did get some time on it.


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

Try to see if you can find a Flex Sander, its a PC but with 220v.... in denmark we dont have PC, only flex, its red instead of black.. same parts and everything...

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...sander.TRS0&_nkw=flex+drywall+sander&_sacat=0


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Not sure with currency and all that crap how it works buy i just baught a porter cable with dewalt vac combo $1200 aud im wrapped


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

I brought a uni Mac long reach 1800w 230-240V sander with bag $240 off ebay it awsome can take it On scaffold and everything I reckon it's better than my bosses porter cable


----------

